# First time...



## Yelena (Apr 25, 2010)

Hi,

I'm trying to get my mice used to me so I'l be able to handle them. The woman I got them from said she and her children used to hold them all the time. However when I try to pick them up the leg it 

Their pet mice so I do want to be able to hold them and for them to be comfortable on me but am unsure as to how to go about this.

I've spent a lot of time during the evenings with my hand in the cage, cleaning up bits and pieces and generally making myself known to them. Janco approaches my hand but then either nibbles it or covers it in the sawdust (???). Ari who is the more submissive one, sniffs my hand but jumps at the slightest movement.

Last night they both took food off me, which up until now they've never done. I have only had them for 5 days and so it may just be me being a tad over enthusiastic, but I thought since they've been handled they would be alright being petted.

Is continuing like this until their less jumpy around me a good idea or is there a quicker approach?


----------



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

From my experience, some mice just take longer to get acquainted with you. I'd try rubbing your hands in their bedding (so you smell more like mouse poo!), and then try holding your hand perfectly still, perhaps in a dimly lit room so they don't feel so overwhelmed. I hope that helps!


----------



## Jemma (Mar 11, 2010)

You can con them in to sitting on your hands by smearing a tiny bit of yoghurt or something on your palm (not your fingers!). They can't nick that to run off and eat it - they have to stay on/very close to you to lick it off. Even my total scaredy cats decided I wasn't so terrifying when I was coated with yoghurt :lol:


----------



## Yelena (Apr 25, 2010)

haha! That sounds like a good idea 

Will have to add yoghurt to my shopping list this week - thanks!


----------

